# waxamomo



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

not a happy bunny still not received my order wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! should have been next day delivery no one @ waxamomo picking up the phone or replying to emails sent:devil:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Best to wait for a reply rather than starting a thread mate, could be a good explanation behind it although appreciate you will be frustrated


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

When was the order placed?


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

R0B said:


> Best to wait for a reply rather than starting a thread mate, could be a good explanation behind it although appreciate you will be frustrated


I agree, there could indeed be a good explanation ............. in which case, I would expect the OP to have received some communication from waxamomo with some form of apology - particularly as the OP has endeavoured to contact them by telephone and email for most of this week without any acknowledgment.

No excuse for lack of customer care IMO - but then that may just be me :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

mate no excuses paid express delivery thought you might get a reply at the very least


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

LindenH said:


> I agree, there could indeed be a good explanation ............. in which case, I would expect the OP to have received some communication from waxamomo with some form of apology - particularly as the OP has endeavoured to contact them by telephone and email for most of this week without any acknowledgment.
> 
> No excuse for lack of customer care IMO - but then that may just be me :thumb:


cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Was the order mid week or on a Friday? Express usually means next day unless it is a Friday order as Saturday delivery is usually more expensive again.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Will-S said:


> When was the order placed?


a week ago paid extra for ups next day delivery


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Just curious... but when you log into your account and review your order(s). Is it listed? I ask because an order I placed is not listed under the 'Review Online Orders' section. Could be a glitch but have email conformation so not such big deal.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

mate i was a regional manager at TNT ANC BUSINESS POST I KNOW LOGISTICS but really a poor standard of service


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

mdswente said:


> Just curious... but when you log into your account and review your order(s). Is it listed? I ask because an order I placed is not listed under the 'Review Online Orders' section. Could be a glitch but have email conformation so not such big deal.


same as but tried phoning keeps going onto orange voice mail


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

suspal said:


> mate no excuses paid express delivery thought you might get a reply at the very least


I'm with you on that - unfortunately you're not in the position to order elsewhere if you've already paid for the gear. I've had a 'helpdesk' ticket outstanding with another 'very reputable & trusted DW trader/supporter' (not waxamomo) for over a week with no response .... I even pm'd them here on DW - no response, not even f you, we don't want your business. Well they ain't getting my business and I've spent almost £250 elsewhere.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Have you sent them a PM?


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

suspal said:


> same as but tried phoning keeps going onto orange voice mail


Well I will wait and see what happens :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

that's all we can do i wished i paid by paypal now


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

suspal said:


> mate i was a regional manager at TNT ANC BUSINESS POST I KNOW LOGISTICS but really a poor standard of service


I know you're fustrated matey but getting pretty angry at people just asking questions to possibly help you out isn't going to help.

As previously mentioned have you checked the website to confirm the order has been processed and sent?

Has the money been taken from your account as some traders do not take payment until your order has been dispatched?

Have you been given a tracking number if an e-mail has been sent? And if you have i probably don't need to tell you as of your experience in the logitsics sector have you tried tracking it?

Don't take what i've asked as a personal dig, just trying to help you get to the bottom of your problem...

HTH :thumb:


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Tbh, I feel I'm pretty much in the same boat. I don't intend to turn this into a negative thread, im posting with the hope that waxamomo will see there are a few unhappy people and hopefully improve with regards to future orders and try to resolve the issues on this thread, after all, first impressions count don't they? I won't go into the finer details, but I placed an order on the 1st January and still haven't received it. I hope everything is ok with the guy from Waxamomo, but after all it is a business run by a guy I don't know.

Matt


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

dodd87 said:


> Tbh, I feel I'm pretty much in the same boat. I don't intend to turn this into a negative thread, im posting with the hope that waxamomo will see there are a few unhappy people and hopefully improve with regards to future orders and try to resolve the issues on this thread, after all, first impressions count don't they? I won't go into the finer details, but I placed an order on the 1st January and still haven't received it. I hope everything is ok with the guy from Waxamomo, but after all it is a business run by a guy I don't know.
> 
> Matt


couldn't agree more


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> I know you're fustrated matey but getting pretty angry at people just asking questions to possibly help you out isn't going to help.
> 
> As previously mentioned have you checked the website to confirm the order has been processed and sent?
> 
> ...


mate the money has been debited from my account otherwise i wouldn't be *****ing !:thumb:


----------



## mr mint (May 7, 2010)

Always had my order on time from the guys at waxamomo. I reckon a personal issue might be the problem, i know it's frustrating but bite your lip i'm sure they'll get in touch with you with an apology and explanation and maybe a treat for the delay


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

suspal said:


> mate the money has been debited from my account otherwise i wouldn't be *****ing !:thumb:


Then the only thing i can think is as above, something quite serious has happened. I'm hoping not but its the only explination i can think of


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I know Chris from Waxamomo pretty well, and I know that he moved business premesis just before Christmas and I think he's still sporting it out. knowing Chris, he'll be gutted about getting bad feedback and will do anything to put it right. He's also just changed his website over to a new host (I think) and it may be a glitch to do with that.

I'd send him an email to [email protected], send a text to his mobile number given on the site and try to get through to him that way.

Hope you get it sorted, there's only a few traders I use on here and Waxamomo is one of them, i've always had great experiences.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> I know Chris from Waxamomo pretty well, and I know that he moved business premesis just before Christmas and I think he's still sporting it out. knowing Chris, he'll be gutted about getting bad feedback and will do anything to put it right. He's also just changed his website over to a new host (I think) and it may be a glitch to do with that.
> 
> I'd send him an email to [email protected], send a text to his mobile number given on the site and try to get through to him that way.
> 
> ...


i can see where your coming from sent chris emails now txt message as well as leaving a voice mail he has too act very soon or trading standards will be contacted this isn't right!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I've had an email from Waxamomo tonight saying my order will be despatched via UPS tomorrow. He is working tonight so you may get a response soon.

Trading standards? Are you joking? 

Contact Chris if you're not happy and if he loses a customer because of it, i'm sure he'll regret it and be disappointed, but threatening legalities like that it's getting a bit silly. He's a great bloke and something may have genuinely happened that has prevented him dealing with your order in his normal, speedy, professional way.

Give him the chance to explain and apologise, then move on.

I do hope it gets sorted for you.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Trading standards? Are you joking?
> 
> Contact Chris if you're not happy and if he loses a customer because of it, i'm sure he'll regret it and be disappointed, but threatening legalities like that it's getting a bit silly. He's a great bloke and something may have genuinely happened that has prevented him dealing with your order in his normal, speedy, professional way.


I agree with this. Whilst I understand you are annoyed there will be a perfectly legitimate and hopefully non serious reason.

I have dealt with Chris a few times in the past and always received A+ service so I am sure it will get sorted soon


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

To try and help i sent Chris a text myself. The main reason is that i dont want him getting bad press because of one issue that he may not be aware of.

He's looked into it and will be in contact shortly to explain the issue.


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Its not just time. I used him last year quite large order (over £300) ) i left voice message, email and PM here but i took a week to receive any response. Some items out of stock, had to wait over 2 weeks for it. Very unprofessional. Moving premises is not our/customers problem. He should at least answer his phone.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

kordun said:


> Its not just time. I used him last year quite large order (over £300) ) i left voice message, email and PM here but i took a week to receive any response. Some items out of stock, had to wait over 2 weeks for it. Very unprofessional. Moving premises is not our/customers problem. He should at least answer his phone.


i agree with you mate, chris if your reading this an email or a telephone call too explain your situation i.e not in stock ect would have gone a long way but to keep us in the dark is not on !


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> To try and help i sent Chris a text myself. The main reason is that i dont want him getting bad press because of one issue that he may not be aware of.
> 
> He's looked into it and will be in contact shortly to explain the issue.


i wish this was an isolated case but it isn't just look at the other posts! i'm not interested in a witch hunt just want to get the items i've paid for is that too much to ask? Chris you've made some posts on DW SINCE I RAISED THE ISSUE no excuse time better spent looking after your customers MAKE IT YOUR PRIORITY PLEASE!


----------



## ryang (Dec 13, 2011)

suspal i made an order on the 11th and the ups tracking still says ready for UPS? :S, let me know if you get any progress on your order.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

ryang said:


> suspal i made an order on the 11th and the ups tracking still says ready for UPS? :S, let me know if you get any progress on your order.


i will this is bad customer service bad practice if you ask me shame i'll not use waxamomo again


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ive bought from waxamomo on two separate occasions and both times they arrived very quick. However, prior to ordering I found some negative threads and some 'dodgy' ones. 

Based on their stupidly good prices I decided to take the plunge knowing about their 'dodgy services'. At the end of the day the choice to buy from a trader is up to the consumer...Im 100% sure things will get sorted although it will take a while.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Suspal,

Not really too sure how to respond really apart from apologising whole heartedly. I'm not going into details as it's not really appropriate, but i've had a couple of weeks from hell and it has affected Waxamomo which I can only apologise for. I have been behind and trying to catch up, i'd set aside today to work, but again things just haven't quite gone my way and my car was broken into last night, which set me back a few hours again.

Anyway, i've refunded your order in full to save any messing about, I am also going to send you a little something in the post as an apology.

I will get upto date with enquiries/e-mails tomorrow/Tuesday at the latest.

Just a quick note to everyone else posted in the thread, thanks for the kind words, I really do appreciate them. For those who have complained, you are 100% correct and I apologise, if you are waiting to hear from me, you will by tomorrow, maybe tonight.

I'll copy this response to the other threads too just incase people don't click on them all.

Chris


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> Suspal,
> 
> Not really too sure how to respond really apart from apologising whole heartedly. I'm not going into details as it's not really appropriate, but i've had a couple of weeks from hell and it has affected Waxamomo which I can only apologise for. I have been behind and trying to catch up, i'd set aside today to work, but again things just haven't quite gone my way and my car was broken into last night, which set me back a few hours again.
> 
> ...


Hope you get sorted soon buddy all the best :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Again Chris if there's anything I can do, give me a shout, i'm only 20 mins down the road if you need any help with anything!

Top marks for coming on and holding your hands up.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Chris,

Sounds like you've had it rough, and it takes a great deal of courage to come on and say "Yep, i'm at fault and its affected me and my business". I have had dealings with you in the past, always top quality service and i'll always try and put some of my business your way!

Suspal,

Hope this is a good resolution for you, i think 3 threads on this issue were maybe a little harsh, but i can understand your irritation. I just hope that this doesnt taint your opinion of Chris. Like all other forum sponsors they occasionally have a "glitch" but they will endevour to try and undo a wrong!

Glad this has finally been resolved, and hope you both get sorted soon :thumb:


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> Suspal,
> 
> Not really too sure how to respond really apart from apologising whole heartedly. I'm not going into details as it's not really appropriate, but i've had a couple of weeks from hell and it has affected Waxamomo which I can only apologise for. I have been behind and trying to catch up, i'd set aside today to work, but again things just haven't quite gone my way and my car was broken into last night, which set me back a few hours again.
> 
> ...


Nice one for the response Chris. In the grand scheme of things a few items to keep my car clean aren't really the most important things in life. Thumbs up for coming on here and apologising for the delay, that goes a long way in my books. It's not my business to ask what's been going on so all I will say is I hope things ease up for you soon. I will use Waxamomo again, judging by the good reviews you've got to be doing something right. DW is a great community and you have a lot of support, unfortunately I can't do anything from all the way down here! All the best.

Matt


----------



## Apex (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree that it's annoying when ordered items fail to show up on time, it's happened to me. But when you look at other threads on here especially the one about Litchfield Andy you've got to take a step back and look at the bigger picture. Life can be s**t at times and we have all been through it. 
So my thoughts and best wishes go to Andy's family and friends and I hope Chris at Waxamomo has an easier time and sorts his current problems. I don't know either of these people but there's a good bunch of people on this forum but sometimes a little more patience and understanding is needed.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Apex said:


> I agree that it's annoying when ordered items fail to show up on time, it's happened to me. *But when you look at other threads on here especially the one about Litchfield Andy you've got to take a step back and look at the bigger picture. Life can be s**t at times and we have all been through it. *
> So my thoughts and best wishes go to Andy's family and friends and I hope Chris at Waxamomo has an easier time and sorts his current problems. I don't know either of these people but there's a good bunch of people on this forum but sometimes a little more patience and understanding is needed.


^^ Well said buddy!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks guy's, it really is a great bunch of people on here :thumb:


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Im almost vulgarised by the amount of praise for waxamomo running his business like a noob .
At the end of the day , regardless of how nice he is in real life , business is business. What if suspal had ordered something special at £400 a jar for a customers car which was booked into the only available slot today . 
Now he would be looking like an amateur by cancelling his customer and be £400+ down until he got him booked back in . 
Would that make you happy . I know i woukld be raging .
Even more vulgarised by the idea that someone would drag Andy Lichfields name into this topic and try to use it as justification for Waxamomo .

Actually , i just threw up over my keyboard it makes me so sick.
IMHO waxamomo has brought this on himself . No sympathy here sorry .
And to the family and friends of Andy Lichfield . My apologies that your good friends name got dragged into this vulgar thread .


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

this is going a bit far tbh, and not needed

waxamomo have a great customer service, he is highly used and recomended on another forum i use, and ive even told my mates/members to use him as well

ive ordered from him before, ill order from him again


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

And .....


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Tazz said:


> this is going a bit far tbh, and not needed


I agree


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Stomper said:


> Im almost vulgarised by the amount of praise for waxamomo running his business like a noob .
> At the end of the day , regardless of how nice he is in real life , business is business. What if suspal had ordered something special at £400 a jar for a customers car which was booked into the only available slot today .
> Now he would be looking like an amateur by cancelling his customer and be £400+ down until he got him booked back in .
> Would that make you happy . I know i woukld be raging .
> ...


WTF? i cant believe how angered i am by this post!! Chris from waxamomo has already put his hand up and accepted he made a mistake, which he has posted on *ALL 3 OF SUSPAL's *threads. I work in retail for a very large global company and even we make mistakes.

Life is too short to be sat here slagging off someone we dont even know or even had dealings with. So far i have seen more people supporting Chris than there are putting him down so i think you, Stomper, are in the minority here.

And as for mentioning LichfieldAndy, have you seen the thread? Well over 150 posts offering their regards for somebody we didint even know. No disrespect was meant by mentioning his name, just to point out that life is too short to worry about some car cleaning products!

And Chris, if you read this, well done for being the bigger man and accepting your responsibilities. :thumb:

Now thats my views aired, so lets all be grown ups and get on with our lives!!

Thanks


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

^^^ well said ma man. :thumb:


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Kobeone said:


> WTF? i cant believe how angered i am by this post!! Chris from waxamomo has already put his hand up and accepted he made a mistake, which he has posted on *ALL 3 OF SUSPAL's *threads. I work in retail for a very large global company and even we make mistakes.
> 
> Life is too short to be sat here slagging off someone we dont even know or even had dealings with. So far i have seen more people supporting Chris than there are putting him down so i think you, Stomper, are in the minority here.
> 
> ...


Yes exactly . I was making an observation regarding the thread in general . More people continued to post after he said sorry . As did i .
As far as being in the minority , i dont care . I speak my mind and if you dont like it tough .
Wait till youve been let down one day and see if your still as calm .

And as for Andys thread , yes ive seen it , and posted condolances, again though WTF has it to do with this .

As for accepting his responsibilities , if hed done that last week maybe we wouldnt all be going round in circles ....:thumb:

Ive said my piece so will leave it at that .


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

People can either order from him or not. If you have ordered from him in the past then they have the right to give their feedback. Like mist on here I'm happy with the service I got. As for this blip, seems like it is just that, a blip.
I've had far worse service from much bigger companies. How a complaint is handled is what counts. The guy can't do any more!!!
Starting 3 different threads. Sorry but that's just being a knob! Totally right to be upset but what did you get out of starting new threads each tome you wanted to say something, no honestly please try and answer that. Everyone gets your frustration but what did the 3 threads do?????

Let's hope none of the negative people ever have something in their private life affect their work. Their boss might want to sack them!!!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Stomper said:


> Im almost vulgarised by the amount of praise for waxamomo running his business like a noob .
> At the end of the day , regardless of how nice he is in real life , business is business. What if suspal had ordered something special at £400 a jar for a customers car which was booked into the only available slot today .
> Now he would be looking like an amateur by cancelling his customer and be £400+ down until he got him booked back in .
> Would that make you happy . I know i woukld be raging .
> ...


Grow up FFS! Life and family are more important than business, Chris has already said he won't go into the peronal reasons so leave it at that. If you don't like it don't order from waxamomo. Relax a bit before you have a coronary, or maybe it wouldn't bother you because business is business and you'd just get up and get on :wall::wall:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Actually i have been let down recently, however i didnt jump on the computer and start THREADS shouting and hollaring about the poor service, i waited patiently and then made contact with the company, who resolved my issue no problems. 

I completely understand you putting across your point and not caring...its a good way to be. However having no respect for someone's business is not good. We have all had somethings go on in our lives that have affected our output in our work lives, im currently suffering from a perforated disc in my back, which means i cant work, which means i have affected some customers in my work but nothing i can do about it. 

THATS LIFE!!


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Agree with above the sooner this thread is closed the better, there was no need to post multiple threads on the matter.

Although i do understand the anger of not knowing where my parcel/money is. I personally do feel that Chris has left it a bit too long unfortunatly when you run a online shop rather than a high street retail shop you can't close. However Family comes first above all.

I can fully understand that Chris does not have to go into the personal reasons as to why this has happened and he has refunded and sent a gesture of good will to the customer. Let that be the end of it.


This will not stop me from using waxamomo in future.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Tazz said:


> this is going a bit far tbh, and not needed


Agreed.

I think we will call it a day at that with this thread chaps, as the OP has gotten a response from Waxamomo, and so there is no real reason to allow it to run any further.


----------

